# Favorite/Highly enjoyed Sermons



## Rufus (Apr 28, 2011)

This is here for people to share their favorite and/or highly enjoyed sermons so that we may share them with each other.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 28, 2011)

Sproul on the Motif of the Curse, from T4G 2008. It rocked me, and the Lord truly used it to help me understand what it meant for Christ to be cursed.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 28, 2011)

Paul Washer's "Shocking" youth message given at a 2002 conference on youth ministry. Basically he gives a sermon at a youth conference that completely destroys the modern youth ministry.

YouTube - The Shocking Youth Message (Paul Washer)


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 28, 2011)

Two Sermons- both from Al Martin- One was in the series on the Mountain Peaks of our Nation Sin, I think the 2nd in the series....call the Trinity Baptist Church in Monteville, NJ, but it is on "bloodguiltiness" and the other on Hell- I believe the title is- "Hell is a place and a condition, of constant, endless, suffering, misery, torment and woe." Changed how I view the lost, and my own sinfulness.


----------



## Wayne (Apr 28, 2011)

"The Love of Christ" by Robert Murray M'Cheyne. A sermon on II Corinthians 5:14

Classic Sermon from News For Christians: The Love of Christ by Robert Murray M'Cheyne


----------



## au5t1n (Apr 28, 2011)

My favorite was given on a mount, and the preacher sat down to preach it. A bit unusual, I'll grant you, but he spoke as one with authority.

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------

That, and "A Method of Grace" by George Whitefield. Max McLean does a reading of it that is very good.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 28, 2011)

John Piper series on TULIP,Martyn Lloyd Jones-Spritual Depression,Alistair Begg on Providence


----------



## christiana (Apr 28, 2011)

George Whitefield's The Method of Grace, narrated by Max McLean


----------

